# Why Wont my pigeon lay eggs???



## Renaye1997 (Oct 9, 2011)

Can anyone tell me why my pigeosn wont breed?? they are old enough all a year or more old and i have 5 and i have 2 pairs ive had them for over 2 months now and i have them in a big shed very secure with nice nesting boxes and nesting material i have some boxes on the ground and some up off the ground. they are all healthy with a diet consisting of bird seed with cracked korn mixed in. any ideas why they arent breeding???


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

could be all males  get some real pigeon feed from a feed store or pigeon pellets not bird seed & cracked corn unlesss you add saflower seeds, peas, lentils and other seeds they need. how old are they really, if over 6 months then they can breed but i would wait till they are at least older then 6 months, they tend not to take care of their young to good because they are still babies themselves. two months may not be enough time for them to settle either. how big is your loft? do they have enough room to get away from each other so that its not to crowded. do you have a flight pen or aviary for them to go into? can you post a picture of your loft?


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Sometimes they just take a while to get started. I would wait another month and re-acess.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They really do need more than wild bird seed and corn. That isn't a healthy diet, especially if you want healthy young. Posting a picture would be helpful. Have they paired up? Are you sure you have both male and female?


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Renaye1997 said:


> Can anyone tell me why my pigeosn wont breed?? they are old enough all a year or more old and i have 5 and i have 2 pairs ive had them for over 2 months now and i have them in a big shed very secure with nice nesting boxes and nesting material i have some boxes on the ground and some up off the ground. they are all healthy with a diet consisting of bird seed with cracked korn mixed in. any ideas why they arent breeding???


Sometimes they take a little time after being paired, are you sure they are paired-up?
In early days, the cock will aggresively follow the hen cooing all around his mate


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Iam going to ask the same question.. are they paired up?.. meaning acting like a true pair. If you just put some birds in a shed without knowing if they are pairs or not..it may take quite a while for them to pair up.. or some do very fast..depends on the pigeons. Out of all the six Im sure you have a hen in there somewhere perhaps.. you will have to watch your birds to see if you can guess what sex they are.. you will know how many hens you have from seeing their eggs after they pick a mate...then go from there.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Bcoz its a Male..lol


----------

